# iPhone mounting problems after libimobile upgrade

## jserink

Ok, so unabel to mount the phone after upgrading libimobiledevice....

Got this:

jserink@jserinki7 ~ $ ifuse /mnt/iPhone

Failed to connect to lockdownd service on the device.

Answer is here:

http://itsfoss.com/mount-iphone-ipad-ios-7-ubuntu-13-10/

So, did what they said, both as root:

mkdir /var/lib/lockdown

chmod 777 /var/lib/lockdown

This time:

jserink@jserinki7 ~ $ ifuse /mnt/iPhone

Please disable the password protection on your device and try again.

The device does not allow pairing as long as a password has been set.

You can enable it again after the connection succeeded.

Click yes to the trust request on teh phone and:

jserink@jserinki7 ~ $ ifuse /mnt/iPhone

jserink@jserinki7 ~ $ 

But now it does not showup in /mnt/iPhone, its in Thunar under "John's iPhone".

Not sure what is going on here but at least it works.

Cheers,

John

----------

